# Look what i found in the bin lol



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmm was suprised to this furry baby in the bin


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm was suprised to this furry baby in the bin


PMSL!! well apparently it was comfy in there then  xx


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> PMSL!! well apparently it was comfy in there then  xx


lol yes she was not in a hurry to get out lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lol now that is cute


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*pmsl, funny how they love to play and hide in bags, *


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

LOL that is so cute


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

lol yes can buy them all the toys in the world and they still like simple things in life


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha bless her lol

My 2 love hiding in bags!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aahh bless,ours love diving in and out of bags


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ive had to put my kitchen bin in the garage, every morning the contents would be strewn across the floor not the best thing to wake up to.

Bengals ey


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Obviuously needed time out, very cute pic.x


----------

